# Which helmet for recumbents?



## arallsopp (3 Oct 2008)

Howdo. Ignoring (for a second) the ubiquitous argument about the potential of head injury on recumbents vs uprights, whether a head is the bit that needs padding, and whether a helmet will provide such protection in the event of collision with a truck.... does anyone have any thoughts about which helmet would be a good match for my SMGTe?

Obviously it'll be matching my head, but the main problem i'm having is that every helmet I've tried 

a: fouls the headrest, so pitches forward over my eyes whenever I sit back.
b: is angled to best match the 'peering up through my eyebrows' stance of a wedgie. 

The result is that with the headrest on, I can't actually see. With the headrest off, its all fine until I pick up some speed, and then I find the helmet lifting up off my head, or moving to the perpendicular as the leading edge catches the wind.

So... anyone know a helmet that doesn't expect me to be trying to look forwards whilst my head is pointed at the floor, that has adjustments to counteract said issue, and has a stubby enough back to avoid hitting the headrest?

Extra points if its available at Wheelies.co.uk, as they're currently settling an insurance claim for me and I've got some credit to play with.

Andy.


----------



## PaulM (3 Oct 2008)

*Bell Metro*

I bought a Bell Metro which was recommended by many on BROL. I got the the high vis orange one that matches my Speed. It has more room than most at the back for the head/neck rest, although when I compared it to the cheapo one I bought from Halfords (an Atax I think) there wasn't much difference.

I find I don't need the rest anyway.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Oct 2008)

One suggestion I remember reading is to adjust the headrest so that it's more of a neck rest, which might leave a bit more room for your helmet.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Oct 2008)

Exactly - Headrest is a misnomer.

Drop it down to neck level, increase comfort and wear any helmet!


----------



## arallsopp (3 Oct 2008)

Cheers all. I'll try out the Metro for size, and see if I can lower the headrest at all. On the SMGTe, the adjustment seems to be limited to moving the cushion up/down the stem, so I'm not holding out much hope here.... 

Maybe I've just got a really short neck or something.


----------



## byegad (4 Oct 2008)

I rarely wear a helmet on the trikes. Last time was over a year ago on Durham Big Ride and then only because the organisers were iffy about letting me start without one. This year I turned up without one and they didn't even mention helmets!

I have just bought a Bell Skateboarding helmet for the winter, not too many vents so should be warmer than a wet cycling cap!


----------



## derall (12 Oct 2008)

Another Allsopp? And not just a recumbent rider, but a SMGT rider to boot? Well I'll be damned.

I keep my seat tilted to the most laid-back angle, don't bother with a head rest, and just wear any helmet. Currently I use a Giro E2 and I don't have any problems with it fouling the back of the seat, nor with restricted vision when on the upwrong.
regards, 
deallsopp


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Oct 2008)

I have a Lazer Genesis, which works well with my TRICE Q. The adjustable rear section makes it the most comfy (and best-fitting) helmet I've ever owned.

As others have said, the 'headrest' should really be a neckrest and go below the back of the helmet. The design of the Genesis makes this particularly easy to achieve.

Ben


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2008)

There is a "Third way":

Sod the helmet and buy a fully faired machine!


----------



## arallsopp (15 Oct 2008)

derall said:


> Another Allsopp? And not just a recumbent rider, but a SMGT rider to boot? Well I'll be damned....



Hey, I recognise that pic! You must be Derek. Gotta tell you, your site was very helpful in making up my mind about the SMGT. Mind you, that shot of your back end post roundabout nearly put me off for good. 

Greets from Bromley.


----------



## derall (15 Oct 2008)

Glad to be of help!

Have to admit the roundabout was on a downhill and I was going just a _little_ bit too fast to get round it intact


----------

